# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Fallout 3 Crash/Freeze Fix

## TheDusted

I decided to give something to the community, not sure how useful this will be but...
Fallout 3 was resently released and there are loads of people who have problems with it so I thought I would share some solutions that worked for me:

1)Changed gameresolution to 1280x960 and windowed and no antialiasing (rest of settings I use high/very high settings), (this also fixes the 'zoomed in issue' when pipboy is open)

2)Changed my desktop refreshrate from 75 to 60hz (since I have a TFT its no big deal really to have it at 60)

3)Changed the iShadowMapResolution=256 line in the fallout.ini (fallout3.ini?) to iShadowMapResolution=1024

And the second thing that could work would be:
I found a fix made by Skullptura for making this, it it mainly designed for his own released Fallout 3 rip but there are several people it worked for that used other rips and releases so I thought I could share it to u guys
http://qurgh.wizage.net/Fallout.3.rar
Hosted by Gurgh on the Bethesda Gaming Forums.

These solutions are not thought up by me but by (First One) Fallout_Andy and (Second One) Skullptura and Gurgh for hosting the file

I just wanted to give something to the community and finally get out of this leech status, not sure how the rep thing works but, please +Rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## pancakebuddy

WAIT FOR Bethesda TO FIX THERE BROKEN TO SHIT GAME because atm its broken to shit and nothign works

----------


## TheDusted

me and several others have used the solutions I have provided and it worked for us, im just telling people how I did it

----------


## Obama

Works fine on xbox. You just gotta clear the cache every once in a while.

----------


## TheDusted

oh sorri, forgot to say, this is for PC

----------

